# State pension funds.



## Brookswood (Apr 18, 2021)

It seems that the current market run up has left state pension funds in their best shape  years. 
My state is over 90% funded.  
Alas, a few are still in the dumpster.  Sorry about that Illinois, Kentucky and New Jersey.


----------



## old medic (Apr 19, 2021)

I'll start collection mine in Jan....


----------



## jujube (Apr 19, 2021)

Ours is 82% funded at present.  Apparently that's considered "strong".  Hope it keeps up, at least until I shuffle off this mortal coil....


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 27, 2021)

New Jersey's pension fund has been in the dumpster for decades. It was 3 billion in the hole when I retired in 1998. This is due to mismanagement by both parties who were in office over the years and by them skipping what was supposed to be mandatory payments into the system. After reading about how pension many pension funds were running out of money, some even cutting payments (not necessarily government ones though), I made a contingency budget in case the State of N.J. had to cut our payments in half. Looks like as of 2017 our state plan was only 36% funded. Couldn't find more current stats. Gov. Murphy promises to fully fund the pension, breaking the practice of underfunding that has taken place for the last 25 years. We'll see how that goes.


----------

